# Going Places



## TDG

I Have Been in Many Places
I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.
I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.
I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport, you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.
I would like to go to Conclusions but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often.
I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older.
One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!
I may have been in Continent, but I can't remember what country I was in.
It's an age thing.
PLEASE DO YOUR PART NOW!

Today is one of the many National Mental Health Days throughout the year. You can do your bit by remembering to send an email to at least one unstable person.
My job is more than done as I've sent it to potentially >70,000!
Life is too short for negative drama & petty things. So, laugh insanely, love truly and forgive quickly!
From one unstable person to another... I hope everyone is happy in your head - we're all doing pretty well in mine!


----------



## Sprinta

I've been to Coherent on many occasions 8)


----------



## nicholsong

I have been in Situ -- so I stayed there.

I have been in Extremis but only because it was the end of the line.


I have a few more but it is YOUR turn now!


----------



## TDG

nicholsong said:


> .... it is YOUR turn now!


I would but I've been in debted and can't afford to continue


----------



## TeamRienza

I commute to Jeopardy on a daily basis.

My job is in Jeopardy  

Davy


----------



## cabby

I think I have been in conclusive but cannot be certain.

cabby


----------



## TR5

TDG said:


> Today is one of the many National Mental Health Days throughout the year. You can do your bit by remembering to send an email to at least one unstable person.


But you didn't give your email address............!!!


----------



## HarleyDave

Harwich for the Continent

Frinton for the incontinent

Cheers

Dave

(Yeah - might have been - so what?)


----------



## TDG

I've been in judicious although I know it was unwise of me.


----------



## nicholsong

I have been in Depth but had difficulty fathoming my way out

Geoff


----------



## peejay

I've been in Secure before but a set of deadlocks and a good alarm means hopefully I won't be revisiting again.

Pete


----------



## Cornishaich

I have been in Credible but something didn't ring true!


----------



## nicholsong

I have been in Flight but fled very quickly.


----------



## TDG

I was in guinal but it was a pain in the b****

After that I was in imical but but it turned up not be in my interests so I went in nocuous and that didn't do me any harm.


----------



## nicholsong

I was in Surrection but fighting broke out so I left.


----------



## cabby

I was intolerant but then I joined MHF.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> I was intolerant but then I joined MHF.
> 
> cabby


Should be compulsory for new MHF Members to visit Tolerant before joining - no visa for Tolerant, no Membership.


----------



## pippin

I have been in nuendu but I found it a bit obscure.


----------



## Cornishaich

I have been in Probable and that's the truth!


----------



## TDG

I was in surgent until I realised it made me a rebel


----------



## CurlyBoy

I've been in debt most of my life, but also in denial, I would like to be in debrief(s) 'cos it's probably warmer there.

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy

I was once inappropriate but it was the wrong place
curlyboy


----------



## meavy

I once lost my exhaust in Exhaustible.
It was quietly replaced in Silencio
Now my memories of Delabole are in Delible.


----------



## TDG

I was in Consolable when my PlayStation 3 was stolen

I went on and on about being in Culcate


----------



## Parrotspain

I am in ept quite often. 

P


----------



## Twm-Twp

I've been in Trouble ..... with my wife, more times than I care to remember !!!


----------



## Remus

I'm told I've been in ebriate but I can't remember what I did there.


----------



## an99uk

We usually end up at Loggerheads :lol:


----------



## 113016

I once pulled into Condom (France) :lol:


----------



## rosalan

My wife and I are in Seperable, which is a good place to be.
Alan


----------



## Twm-Twp

I was once in Despair but I was in Consolable at the same time ..... how can that be ?????


----------



## Twm-Twp

I was also in Motion once .... but we didn't stop !!


----------



## nicholsong

I was in Operable but somebody cut me a way out.


----------



## pippin

You lot are in Sufferable.


----------



## nicholsong

I was in Formation but broke out.


----------



## Twm-Twp

Once upon a time we were in 'Same-Pot' ........ and met the man who cooks potatoes and peas ........ it's right what they say about him, he is very foolish !!!!


----------



## Remus

I was in cognito but no-one knew.


----------



## Parrotspain

I was told I was in bred ...I should have used my loaf!

P


----------



## pippin

Uh?

_Once upon a time we were in 'Same-Pot' .._

Twm-Twp - are you living up to your name?


----------



## Cornishaich

I am impeccable with an ornithologist.


----------



## Twm-Twp

pippin said:


> Twm-Twp - are you living up to your name?


Bien sur !!!!!!


----------



## Remus

I am in delible, it's great here, my wife can't get me to come out.


----------



## nicholsong

I am in Fantile but I hope to leave when I grow up.


----------



## pippin

I used to live inHalation, now I have left does that make me an exHale?


----------



## pippin

I am now penniless and live in Solvent.


----------



## cabby

I used to be Inhouse, but now I travel to work.

cabby


----------



## Twm-Twp

I was in-decorum ..... but I behave myself now !!


----------



## pippin

It was even worse for me when I was caught in Flagrante!


----------

